# Another fondant cake..



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey catering gang! Forums have been slow lately but I guess thats what to expect when its February. I have been doing some more work with some fondant cakes and keep in mind again that I work a fulltime job in I.T. and have picked up making cakes on my off time in between catering events.

I have some cutters and moulds in the mail and i've got some more ideas to play with, let me know what you think


----------

